# My Nephew and his Dad



## Jim (Jul 25, 2007)

My Nephew hit a local kettle pond down the Cape called Long Pond in South Yarmouth. I caught my first 4 pounder out of there way back in the day. This place will always hold a place in my heart. I fished it a ton growing up. When my sister told me he went fishing there, I asked for the pictures. Look at his face, Is that a happy kid or what?


----------



## MissouriBassin (Aug 4, 2007)

That's the future of bass fishing right there.


----------



## Jim (Aug 4, 2007)

LOL! Every time I look at the picture, my eyes go right to the reel thats just resting on the sand! :shock: 

Been there done that, so I guess we all learn somehow.


----------

